# DIY HHA Sight Tapes



## automan26 (Oct 21, 2002)

I took a set of HHA sight tapes and ran them through my scanner and then saved the image in my pictures file. I can now call up the picture and print it out and I get a nearly-free set of HHA tapes. Below I have attached the picture I scanned and saved. If you will copy this picture and save it to your computer, then call it up and print it, you will have a nearly perfectly-matched set of HHA tapes. The only difference between these that you print and the original is that this set of tapes will print out one size larger than what HHA calls for when you finish all your yardage calculations. If HHA calls for a #30 tape, for instance, use the #29 tape on your printed set and you will be good to go.

Print these tapes out on photo paper and they look really great. However, remember that on your print setup you must make sure that you set things to "print actual size" and not "scale to fit". If you allow the printer to scale the image to fit the photo paper your are using it will make the tapes way too large.

If you are like me, you have probably stuck on a sight tape and then later made a change that required moving your sight tape. When this happens you are out of luck because you have already used the one you need and have to lay out another $10 to get the single tape you require. Now you have an endless supply; simply cut off what you need and toss the rest then make more if you need to later.









I usually just find my 20 and 50 yard marks and then find the sight tape that matches my marks and stick it to the sight. If you use this method, you can make a sight tape for nearly any single pin slider sight on the market.

Automan


----------



## newbiee (Nov 20, 2009)

Really good idea! Thanks. Also could use double side golf club grip tape to stick them on.


----------



## Timinator (Feb 10, 2012)

I just bought a new set of tapes! But it seems I'm always tinkering with my bow so I saved the file just in case. Thanks for that. Good idea.


----------



## B52CrewChief (Nov 9, 2011)

Why not take it one step further, and make copies of the tapes you need, then print a whole sheet of em?


----------



## scott*devin (Jun 12, 2012)

really great idea im coping it right now lol


----------



## msbigdawg (Oct 15, 2010)

I never use them just blank strip and a pen...then i know for sure that mark is right for that bow...put a strip of clear tape over that so they dont run when wet or rub off


----------



## bowtech3dhunter (Apr 16, 2012)

Man that is a great idea. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## sneakysnake (Feb 17, 2010)

Saving this one. Thanks great idea


----------



## trailblazzin (Mar 21, 2011)

Great idea.... My hha tapes look different. There's a line for every yardage.

Anyone have a good scan of those??


----------



## Snipers215 (Oct 15, 2004)

good idea. I just emailed HHA about basically the same subject. Asking about a way to fine tune my site if my string stretches or i get a new string. Chris from HHA is sending me a wheel to mount on the site. he says that will work for what i need. I hope he's correct... Maybe you guys can try that. Here's the last thing he sent me. 

Barry,

The Ultra models with the wheel do.

While there is no adjustment in the sight itself, I can send you an infinite adjustment bracket that mounts between the sight and scope that will accomplish what you are looking to do. 

Get me your address and I will mail you one.

Thanks,
Chris

Chris Hamm
HHA Sports, Inc.
7222 Townline Road
Wisconsin Rapids, WI 54494
1-800-548-7812
www.hhasports.com


----------



## et1673 (Jun 26, 2007)

I like this idea as said you almost always need the same one. I bought that SP-50 "sloted extension bracket" This works like a cheater so if you move something you ca then just adjust to the new setting. For example you move rest down then just slide the head in the slotted extension and tada good to go.


----------



## deerhunter0709 (Feb 27, 2011)

I do the same thing but if you don't want your markings to rub off, instead of putting a clear tape over it, go to a hobby lobby and get a photograph pen. It will write clearly on the tape and won't smear. Just food for thought:wink:


----------



## Jasolis (Jun 24, 2011)

Awesome idea. And a money saver for sure!!!
Thanks


----------



## vito9999 (Jun 30, 2009)

Really nice, thanks


----------



## kaj4 (Mar 27, 2010)

Great idea!!!!!! Def. Saving this one!!thanks.


----------



## Rwbrewer (Aug 18, 2012)

Do you have numbers say 15 - 21. It appears the marks I have currently are closer than #22. If you could post them, it would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## automan26 (Oct 21, 2002)

I checked and my tapes start at 22. Sorry. Maybe there is someone else out there who has these tapes and could scan an post them for us both.

Automan


----------



## droppixel (Nov 5, 2010)

This is full scale right? If it is, I'd be happy to drop these into Illustrator and make a high-res for everyone to use.


----------



## droppixel (Nov 5, 2010)

Here is a full size (8.5x11) file. I overlayed these on the OP image. Send me a message and I can send you the PDF if you'd like, it will be much cripser. I'm going to do an alternate for myself color wise.


----------



## droppixel (Nov 5, 2010)

send emails please


----------



## droppixel (Nov 5, 2010)

will do the same for the smaller tapes if someone can get me a 100% scale scan of them. Was trying to match them up with my marks on my Trophy Ridge and even the 22 didn't match up. If you give me measurements, I can put them together also and shoot them back to you.


----------



## TomLon (Oct 5, 2009)

Would you be able to email those to me? I will be sending an IM. This is a great idea. Thanks.


----------



## sardis22 (Aug 14, 2012)

does hha sights only go to 60 yards. i am looking for a dial sight, i shoot a slider now and the tape goes to 80. thanks


----------



## rhythmz (Jan 10, 2010)

automan26, you better watch out or else these companies are going to ban together and hire a mercenary to silence all these DIY ideas!!! I'm loving the El-Cheap-O string jig...gonna work on building the revised version tthis coming weekend.


----------



## Maxtor (Jan 7, 2007)

This is a great idea, I just had to mess with mine a bit this weekend so now the tape I have on no longer matches up. Thanks to automan and droppixel


----------



## Maxtor (Jan 7, 2007)

Not sure why but they always only print big, even with "print actual size" selected.

Hey droppixel, how would I print yours small? They come out big as well.


----------



## Runner0023 (Jul 27, 2012)

Deos anyone have a sacn of the 'target' sight tapes?
(top 10m to bottom 90m)


----------



## TrpD345 (Jun 1, 2002)

Great idea!


----------



## Jase244 (Feb 25, 2014)

droppixel said:


> View attachment 1452528
> 
> 
> Here is a full size (8.5x11) file. I overlayed these on the OP image. Send me a message and I can send you the PDF if you'd like, it will be much cripser. I'm going to do an alternate for myself color wise.


Could i get you to send me the high res version in PDF? I'd greatly appreciate it! You could use my email, [email protected]


----------



## Whozinger (Mar 4, 2016)

Tag


----------



## Airrichbows1 (Jul 23, 2016)

Great idea, always trying to save money.


----------



## jeso562 (Aug 4, 2016)

perfect!


----------

